# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Καραβολατρικό ταξίδι στην Τήνο..

## Nissos Mykonos

*10-10-2009...Την παραμονή των γενεθλίων μου ο πατέρας μου, μου επιφύλαξε μία τεράστια έκπληξη..Ένα άκρως καραβολατρικό ταξίδι στην Τήνο..Στις 6:00 το πρωί λοιπόν ξεκινήσαμε από το σπίτι μας με προορισμό την Ραφήνα..
Όπου εκεί μας περίμενε το Highspeed 2..
*PA107811.JPG
*Λίγο πριν επιβιβαστούμε στο πλοίο βρήκα την ευκαιρία για να φωτογραφήσω την ανατολή..
*PA107812.JPG
*Καθώς η ώρα περνούσε οι γλάροι έκαναν την εμφάνιση τους..
*PA107833.JPG
*Λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση μας, το Αρτεμισία έφτασε στην Ραφήνα..
*PA107871_resize.jpg
*Την ώρα που το Αρτεμισία ακούμπαγε τον καταπέλτη στον ντόκο η φύση μου χάρισε μία υπέροχη εικόνα....
*PA107898.JPG
*Η συνέχεια αύριο...Καλή σας νύχτα..!*

----------


## φανούλα

Υπέροχες εικόνες Γιαννάκη!!! Περιμένω τη συνέχεια!! Καλό σου βράδυ!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ας συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν το ταξίδι...

Στις 7:32 σηκώνουμε καταπέλτη...Και το ταξίδι ξεκινάει!
*PA107918.JPG
*Πρώτος προορισμός, η ¶νδρος...Αυτή ήταν η δεύτερη άφιξη του πλοίου στο Γαύριο...Η ώρα ήταν τέτοια που έκανε ακόμα πιο όμορφο το τοπίο του Γαυρίου...
*PA107964.JPG
PA107972.JPG
*Η επιβατική κίνηση μπορώ να πω ότι για δεύτερο δρομολόγιο ήταν ικανοποιητική. Αφού αποβιβάστηκαν και επιβιβάστηκαν αρκετοί επιβάτες και οχήματα...
*PA107993.JPG
*Αναχωρήσαμε για την Τήνο, αφήνοντας πίσω μας το υπέροχο τοπίο του Γαυρίου..*
PA108020.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται..
*

----------


## Super Jet

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το πλοίο ήταν πιστό στο δρομολόγιο του και έφτασε την προγραμματισμένη ώρα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου..
Μετά την αποβίβαση μου από το πλοίο, σταμάτησα λίγο πιο πέρα και άρχισα να το ''πυροβολώ'' με τον φακό μου..
*PA108043.JPG
*Μετά από λίγα λεπτά παραμονής στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, το πλοίο έβαλε πλώρη για την Μύκονο...
*PA108052.JPG
*Μετά από την αναχώρηση του Highspeed 2 είχαμε προγραμματίσει, να πάμε να προσκυνήσουμε στην Παναγία της Τήνου, ωστόσο εγώ, δεν έχανα την ευκαιρία να σταματάω και να φωτογραφίζω σχεδόν τα πάντα..
*PA108067.JPG
*Λίγο πριν μπούμε στην εκκλησία για να προσκυνήσουμε το μάτι μου εντόπισε το Highspeed 4, το οποίο είχε αναχωρήσει από την Σύρο..
*PA108068.JPG
*Αφού βγήκαμε από την Εκκλησία είδα ότι το Speedrunner III πλησίαζε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου προερχόμενο από την Σύρο.Εκείνη την ώρα το τρέξιμο άρχισε....*!
PA108075.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται..*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πραγματικά έτρεχα σαν τρελός για να προλάβω το πλοίο..Σίγουρα όποιος με είδε εκείνη την στιγμή θα πίστευε ότι έχει γίνει κάτι πολύ σοβαρό...
Όταν έφτασα στο λιμάνι, είδα ότι το πλοίο δεν είχε καν περάσει τα φανάρια του λιμανιού...Αν και το τρέξιμο με κούρασε αρκετά, το αποτέλεσμα των φωτογραφιών με αποζημίωσε και με το παραπάνω..
*PA108078.JPG
*Ο καπετάν Γιώργος Ευμορφόπουλος, πραγματοποίησε μία καταπληκτική μανούβρα...
*PA108093.JPG
*Έπειτα από λίγα λεπτά το πλοίο ήταν έτοιμο για την αναχώρηση, αν και υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα με την αποβίβαση ενός πούλμαν..
*PA108128.JPG
*Το επόμενο πλοίο που είχε άφιξη στην Τήνο ήταν το Blue Star Ithaki, το οποίο σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση από το λιμάνι..Έτσι αποφάσισα να πάω σε μία καφετέρια να πιω κάτι και να ξεκουράσω και εμένα αλλά και την φωτογραφική γιατί η συνέχεια θα ήταν απελπιστικά κουραστική για αυτήν!*
*Αφού ήπια τον χυμό μου, πήρα τον δρόμο και πάλι για το λιμάνι.Το Blue Star Ithaki ήταν λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι και έτσι άρχισα να το φωτογραφίζω..Αφού ο καπετάν Σπύρος Πεφανης σφύριξε κατά την είσοδο του, άρχισε την μανούβρα του..*
PA108182.JPG
*Το πλοίο έκατσε αρκετή ώρα, δεμένο στο λιμάνι μιας και ο κόσμος που έπρεπε να αποβιβαστεί και επιβιβαστεί ήταν πολύς!Μετά το τέλος της φορτοεκφόρτωσης ο καπετάν Σπύρος αναχώρησε από το Τήνο με προορισμό την Μύκονο..
*PA108267.JPG
* 
Συνεχίζεται..
*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αμέσως μετά την αναχώρηση του Blue Star Ithaki, έφτασε στην Τήνο το Πηνελόπη Α..
*PA108279.JPG
*Αφού το Blue Star Ithaki κόρναρε στο Πηνελόπη Α. και αυτό όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο ανταπόδωσε με ένα μακρύ κορνάρισμα...
*PA108282.JPG
*Ο καπετάν Κώστας Βελαλόπουλος έκανε δεξιόστροφη μανούβρα έξω από το λιμάνι..Αυτή ήταν μία μανούβρα που ευχαριστήθηκα πάρα πολύ μιας και δεν είχα ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο..
*PA108304.JPG
*Λίγο πριν ακουμπήσει καταπέλτη το Πηνελόπη Α., έκανε την εμφάνιση του στην Τήνο το Seajet 2, κυριολεκτικά με τις μπάντες...!
*PA108306.JPG
*Το Seajet 2, μετά από λίγα λεπτά αναχώρησε για την Ραφήνα..
*PA108348.JPG
*Η συνέχεια αύριο..Καληνύχτα σε όλους!*

----------


## Rocinante

Εως τωρα ειναι ιδιαιτερα απολαυστικο. Ευγε Ιωαννη.

----------


## Natsios

Τρομερές όλες οι φωτογραφίες. Σε έφτιαξε το νησί μας έτσι?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν το ταξίδι..

Το Πηνελόπη Α. μετά από την 30λεπτη στάση του στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, εξαιτίας της αυξημένης κίνησης αναχώρησε για την Μύκονο...Στην επιστροφή θα με έπαιρνε μαζί του..Έτσι λοιπόν πήγαμε να φάμε αφού ήδη είχε μεσημεριάσει..
*PA108411.JPG
*Μετά την στάση για το φαγητό, κατέβηκα πάλι στο λιμάνι για τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες του μέσα λιμανιού..
*PA108419.JPG
*Λίγο αργότερα αναχώρησε το Highspeed 2 καπνίζοντας έντονα, με προορισμό την ¶νδρο και την Ραφήνα..
*PA108432.JPG
*Καθώς είχα πάρει τον δρόμο για το λιμάνι...
*PA108449.JPG
*Εμφανίστηκε το Πηνελόπη Α...Αυτό σήμαινε το τέλος της παραμονής μου στο νησί όμως το ταξίδι, μέχρι την Ραφήνα, είχε αρκετό δρόμο μπροστά του... 
*PA108458.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται..
*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λίγο πριν επιβιβαστώ στο πλοίο κάθισα και έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες...
*PA108459.JPG
* Καθώς επιβιβάστηκα και έβγαλα τις κατάλληλες φωτογραφίες από την Α' θέση του πλοίου βγήκα έξω για να βγάλω το τοπίο της Τήνου....
PA108487.JPG
2 λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση του πλοίου επιβιβάστηκε και το τελευταίο αμάξι..
PA108486.JPG
Μόλις μπήκε το αμάξι στο πλοίο, αναχωρήσαμε αμέσως..
PA108496.JPG
Έτσι σιγά σιγά αρχίσαμε να απομακρυνόμαστε από το υπέροχο νησί της Τήνου, το οποίο μου χάρισε υπέροχες στιγμές τις προηγούμενες ώρες...
PA108503.JPG
Συνεχίζεται....
*

----------


## gioannis13

Πραγματικα απιθανος , και απιθανες. :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όσο το πλοίο απομακρυνόταν από την Τήνο, έβγαζα τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες..
*PA108517.JPG
*Έπειτα, άρχισα να βγάζω φωτογραφίες με διαφορετική γωνία λήψης που απεικόνιζαν και το πλοίο και το τοπίο..
*PA108522.JPG
PA108532.JPG
*Η πορεία που ακολουθεί το πλοίο, είναι τέτοια που περνάει πολύ κοντά από τις ακτές, κάτι που κάνει ακόμα πιο απολαυστικό το ταξίδι..
*PA108539.JPG
*Όσο η ώρα περνούσε εγώ προσπαθούσα να αποτυπώσω, με τον φακό μου, όσο πιο καλά, το υπέροχο τοπίο της Τήνου..!  * 
PA108547.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται..*

----------


## Super Jet

Υπέροχες! μπράβο σου.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να συνεχίσουμε το ταξίδι της επιστροφής...
Καθώς φτάνουμε στο στενό ¶νδρου - Τήνου, η Μύκονος αχνοφαίνεται από την αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου..
*PA108561.JPG
* Η βαρδιόλα του καπετάν Κώστα, με φόντο τις ακτές της Τήνου..
*PA108615.JPG
* Μετά από 43 λεπτά ταξιδιού περάσαμε από το στενό ¶νδρου - Τήνου..Το πλοίο για λίγα λεπτά άρχισε το αρχοντικό του κούνημα....
*PA108637.JPG
* Μία λήψη από κάτω από τις λέμβους του πλοίου, μόλις έχουν αρχίσει να φαίνονται οι ακτές της ¶νδρου..
*PA108649.JPG
* Αμέσως μετά την παραπάνω φωτογραφία κατευθύνθηκα στην πρύμη για να φωτογραφήσω τα απόνερα..Στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας φαίνεται η Σύρος...
*PA108651.jpg
*Συνεχίζεται..
*

----------


## Karolos

_Ταξίδεψα και εγώ μέσα από το πανέμορφο φωτογραφικό σου ταξίδι στην πατρίδα μου.
ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ !!!_

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λίγα λεπτά μετά την τελευταία φωτογραφία, εμφανίστηκε το Seajet 2, που είχε πορεία για την Τήνο...
*PA108757.JPG
*Μόλις άρχισαν να φαίνονται τα Γαυριονήσια, κατάλαβα ότι σε λίγα λεπτά θα φτάναμε στο Γαύριο...
*PA108783.JPG
*Τα Γαυριονήσια από μία πιο κοντινή λήψη....
*PA108784.JPG
*Τα χειριστήρια της αριστερής βαρδιόλας, πριν ο καπετάν Κώστας κάνει τα μαγικά του...
*PA108789.JPG
*Λίγο πριν την είσοδο μας στο Γαύριο...
*PA108795.JPG
*
Συνεχίζεται..*

----------


## Thanasis89

"Κάπου εκεί σε μια γωνία, σε ένα ρέλι ακουμπισμένος στέκομαι και χαζεύω την θάλασσα..." Γιάννη συνέχισε το ταξίδι...  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ευχαρίστως Θάνο!Ας συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν...
Μία λήψη πίσω από την βαρδιόλα καθώς μπαίνουμε στο Γαύριο..
*PA108797.JPG
*Πρόσω η δεξιά, ανάποδα η αριστερή και τιμόνι όλο αριστερά..*
PA108801.JPG
*Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το πλοίο γυρνάει πάρα πολύ γρήγορα μπορώ να πω πιο γρήγορα και από τα καινούρια πλοία...!*
PA108803.JPG
PA108805.JPG
*Λίγο πριν δέσουμε...Όπως το έβλεπα από την δεξιά μπάντα του πλοίου..*
PA108808.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται...*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το πλοίο παρά τα χρόνια του γυρνάει πάρα πολύ γρήγορα...!*


 Γιαννακη κατσε φρονιμα..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Γιαννάκη αν θές να συνεχιστεί το όμορφο αφιέρωμα σου χωρίς παρατράγουδα (λέω εγώ για κάνα βουντού απο τον Roci... :Razz: ) μην του γράφεις τέτοια πράγματα και τον προκαλείς... :Razz: ...Ήταν και συμμαθητές με την Πόπη και όσο να'ναι έχουν και ένα συναισθηματικό δέσιμο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το πλοίο γυρνάει πάρα πολύ γρήγορα μπορώ να πω πιο γρήγορα και από τα καινούρια πλοία...!*


*
Αντώνη αυτό ήθελα να γράψω!Τώρα πιστεύω να είμαστε εντάξει!Βλέπεις έχω χάσει το μυαλό μου μετά από αυτό το ταξίδι...!!***

----------


## Rocinante

> *Αντώνη αυτό ήθελα να γράψω!Τώρα πιστεύω να είμαστε εντάξει!Βλέπεις έχω χάσει το μυαλό μου μετά από αυτό το ταξίδι...!!***


χαχαχαχαχα Γιαννη εισαι τρομερος!!!!!!!!
Μια χαρα. Τωρα θα πιστεψουν ολοι οτι ο Rocinante ειναι ο διμετρος μακρυμαλλης και μυωδης τραμπουκος του Nautilia.
Για συνεχισε, πανεμορφο το ταξιδι....

Vinman παλι λαθος κανεις. Δεν θα μπορουσα να ειμαι συμμαθητης της Ποπης. Ειμαι μεγαλυτερος.........

----------


## diagoras

Γιαννη πραγματικα ειναι μαγικες οι φωτογραφιες σου και κατατοπιστικες αρκετα ωστε να νομιζεις οτι εισαι πανω στην Ποπη.Μπραβο σου

----------


## vinman

> χαχαχαχαχα Γιαννη εισαι τρομερος!!!!!!!!
> Μια χαρα. Τωρα θα πιστεψουν ολοι οτι ο Rocinante ειναι ο διμετρος μακρυμαλλης και μυωδης τραμπουκος του Nautilia.
> Για συνεχισε, πανεμορφο το ταξιδι....
> 
> Vinman παλι λαθος κανεις. Δεν θα μπορουσα να ειμαι συμμαθητης της Ποπης. Ειμαι μεγαλυτερος.........


Sorry Roci... :Razz: 
Νόμιζα ότι είχες μείνει κάνα τριάρι,τεσσάρι χρόνια... :Very Happy: 
Γιαννάκη το έσωσες οπότε περιμένουμε ανεμπόδιστα πλέον τη συνέχεια του ρεπορτάζ σου απο το όμορφο ταξίδι σου..!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Ας συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν..

Το Γαύριο καθώς ο ήλιος δύει...
*PA108811.JPG
*Μετά το τέλος της μανούβρας, πήγα για λίγα λεπτά στην πρύμη, για να δω την φορτοεκφόρτωση και να βγάλω και λίγες φωτογραφίες..
*PA108814.JPG
*Λίγο πριν αναχωρήσουμε για την Ραφήνα...
*PA108826.JPG
*Κατά την αναχώρηση...
*PA108831.JPG
*Και μία φωτογραφία την ώρα που μόλις είχαμε βγει από το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου...
*PA108834.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται..*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν..
Λίγη ώρα μετά την αναχώρηση μας από το Γαύριο ο απογευματινός ήλιος είχε αρχίσει να λούζει την αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου...
*PA108843.JPG
*Καθώς ο ήλιος έδυε το Θεολόγος Π. μας πλησίαζε, όμως δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ το τι θα ακολουθούσε...
*PA108875.JPG
*Αυτή για εμένα είναι η καλύτερη φωτογραφία που έβγαλα από αυτό το ηλιοβασίλεμα της 10ης Οκτωβρίου...Όσο και να την βλέπω δεν πιστεύω ότι την έχω βγάλει εγώ...
*PA108879.JPG
*Ο ήλιος συνέχιζε να δύει και το Θεολόγος Π. πλησίαζε πιο κοντά στο Πηνελόπη Α.
*PA108885.JPG
*Λίγο πριν ο ήλιος κρυφτεί πίσω από τα βουνά της Αττικής, το Θεολόγος Π. μπήκε σφήνα στο πλάνο και έκανε την φωτογραφία κατά κάποιο τρόπο ξεχωριστή..
*PA108892.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται..(Μένουν άλλα δύο ποστ ακόμα)*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ο ήλιος κρύφτηκε πίσω από τα βουνά της Αττικής και το Θεολόγος Π. συνέχισε την πορεία του για την ¶νδρο...
*PA108895.JPG
*Το Θεολόγος Π. με τα χρώματα του ηλιοβασιλέματος να χρωματίζουν τον ουρανό..
*PA108899.JPG
*Μία ακόμα λήψη του ηλιοβασιλέματος πίσω από την βαρδιόλα του Πηνελόπη Α.
*PA108921.JPG
*Κοιτάζοντας προς την πρύμη, από την αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου, έβλεπα αυτήν την εικόνα...
*PA108922.JPG
*Από την δεξιά μπάντα του πλοίου, έβλεπα αυτήν την εικόνα, Στα αριστερά μας φαίνεται η Εύβοια και στο βάθος η ¶νδρος...
*PA108929.JPG
*Συνεχίζεται..*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καθώς περνούσαμε από τον κόλπο της Καρύστου, η νύχτα σιγά σιγά έπαιρνε την θέση της στον ουρανό...
*PA108937.JPG
PA108949.JPG
*Και η τελευταία φωτογραφία που έβγαλα από το ταξίδι..Ενώ έχει νυχτώσει για τα καλά τα φώτα της Ραφήνας βρίσκονται μόνο 25 λεπτά μακριά..Σε αυτό το σημείο πήγα στο σαλόνι του πλοίου για να ξεκουραστώ, αφού ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένος από τις προηγούμενες ώρες που ήμουν στο πόδι..
*PA109023.JPG
*Τα 25 λεπτά πέρασαν γρήγορα και έτσι φτάσαμε στην Ραφήνα...
*PA109036.JPG

*Στο ταξίδι αυτό πέρασα υπέροχα...Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω...Θα χρειαστώ σελίδες για να εκφράσω αυτά που ένιωσα εκείνη την μέρα..
Όσο για πλοία που ταξίδεψα μου άφησαν τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις και αισθάνομαι τυχερός που κατάφερα να ταξιδέψω με το Highspeed 2 αφού δεν ήξερα τότε ότι θα μας άφηνε..Όσο για το Πηνελόπη Α...Κανένα σχόλιο!Είναι ένα υπέροχο πλοίο και εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά!!Το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να καταφέρω να ταξιδέψω σύντομα, για να απολαύσω της υπέροχες μανούβρες του καπετάν Κώστα!*

*Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ τον πατέρα μου δημόσια για το δώρο που μου έκανε, ελπίζω και στα φετινά μου γενέθλια να έχω ένα ανάλογο δώρο, αλλά με διαφορετικό προορισμό..
*P4256922.JPG
*ΤΕΛΟΣ..

**Ελπίζω να μην έγινα κουραστικός.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την υπομονή σας...*

----------


## vinman

Συγχαρητήρια Γιαννάκη!
Ταξιδέψαμε και εμείς μαζί μ'εσένα!!
Πολλά μπράβο και πάντα τέτοια!! :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Κουραστικός???? Με τίποτα!
Ένα από τα καλύτερα φωτορεπορταζ που έχω δει!
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο!
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο, μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο
ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗ* παντα τετοια :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

_Γιαννάκι είσαι καταπληκτικός !!! Να τα κάνεις ποιό συχνα αυτα τα ταξίδια, και στούς προορισμούς που θέλεις._

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη ήμουν μαζί σου στο πλοίο από την πρώτη στιγμή... Ήταν ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι μέσα από το φακό σου, πραγματικά απολαυστικό... Μπράβο σου ! Και μην ξαναπείς ότι κούρασες !  :Wink: 

Μπράβο φιλαράκο !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσα καλά Γιαννή υπέροχα όλα, παρό ότι είμαι άρρωστος με έκανες να ταξιδέψω σήμερα ...

----------


## Rocinante

> Να είσα καλά Γιαννή υπέροχα όλα, παρό ότι είμαι άρρωστος με έκανες να ταξιδέψω σήμερα ...


Νικο αρρωστος εισαι;
Μυστηριο....
Ολη την προηγουμενη βδομαδα σε σκεφτομουν.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη όσα είπαν όλοι όι άλλοι κι άλλα τόσα από εμένα. Να είσαι καλά, να ταξιδεύεις εσύ, κι εμείς μαζί σου, χαζεύοντας τις περιγραφές σου. Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νικο αρρωστος εισαι;
> Μυστηριο....
> Ολη την προηγουμενη βδομαδα σε σκεφτομουν....


Τι να αρρωστήσω  :Confused:

----------


## nautical96

καταπληκτικό φωτορεπορτάζ..μας ταξιδεψες πραγματικά!!!

----------


## filippos_

Η Τήνος χωρίς αέρα!Απίστευτο,απο τις λίγες φορές που βλέπω έτσι το νησί!Φανταστικές ληψεις Νissos Mykonos keep photographing...

----------

